

Confirmed: Qik will become part of Microsoft, too - ravstr
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/confirmed-qik-part-microsoft

======
beatpanda
God dammit. A bunch of important tools I use every day basically got a death
sentence today. IS NOTHING SACRED??

